# It floats! Another update.



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, it actually floats. Since all bathrooms, stairwell (w/shear walls), kitchen, 60 gal. electric HWT, sewage pump and laundry are on one side, and the rest is just empty rooms still (no furniture or stuff yet), it floats at an angle. Very annoying to work in - can't use a level properly and it just feels weird - like it's going to tip over. The experts say not to worry - that once they get everything else in it'll balance out good. They have a piano that'll help, and I told him to buy books! Lots of books! :laughing:










Water and sewer are connected, but I have to do something better with the flex PVC to hard PVC joints. I had thought that gluing them would work (I'd never used flex PVC before), but after doing it and playing with it a bit I've decided to switch to insert fittings. The constant flexing is going to kill those soft/hard joints in short order. After I get it all permanent and inspected the owner will heat-trace and insulate them both. Gas hasn't been connected yet - maybe tomorrow or Thursday. Better pics of all the connections will be posted one of these days...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Is this a lifestyle? What are the benefits? Looks like a neat way to live.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice, where that moored in delta? 

What about using something like black dishwasher hose or some polyvinyl tubing. I looked at buying one of them a few years ago in Richmond but didn't want to have to worry about my kids and their happy hands with toys near open windows.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Greenguy said:


> Very nice, where that moored in delta?


Ladner. Along the **** on River Road.



> What about using something like black dishwasher hose or some polyvinyl tubing. I looked at buying one of them a few years ago in Richmond but didn't want to have to worry about my kids and their happy hands with toys near open windows.


That sewer is 2", and is under substantial pressure when the pump kicks on, especially at low tide. I'm not sure heater hose would last well (it might), and I'm *sure* the inspector would hate it. Vinyl tubing? :laughing::laughing: No.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Is this a lifestyle? What are the benefits? Looks like a neat way to live.


It is a lifestyle. I guess it's cheaper than buying stupid-expensive land around here. Nice view. It's real quiet on the river side of the ****. No lawn to mow.

I wouldn't want to live in one, but for some people they're nice I guess. Winter cold snaps could be a headache if you haven't kept up with the maintenance. Water and sewer services have to be heat traced and insulated, and the insulation has to be replaced regularly. We have mild winters, but almost always have two or three (or more) multi-week cold snaps each cold season. They let some faucets trickle when it's really cold. I noticed a few couplings in the existing pex water service, so I assume it has frozen and burst a few times over the years.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## EmmaWrennn (Oct 23, 2011)

futz said:


> Ladner. Along the **** on River Road.
> 
> That sewer is 2", and is under substantial pressure when the pump kicks on, especially at low tide. I'm not sure heater hose would last well (it might), and I'm sure the inspector would hate it. Vinyl tubing? :laughing::laughing: No.


Rad! I'm from Ladner! Lots of relatives live on the ****. Super cool to see on here.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

EmmaWrennn said:


> Rad! I'm from Ladner! Lots of relatives live on the ****. Super cool to see on here.


Hey Emma. Was reading some of your other posts with amusement. I also can spell and write properly. It's automatic for me - I don't have to think about it. I've always been able to spell correctly since shortly after I learned to read at age five (not in school yet). But I don't usually go around correcting other peoples' spelling on forums. :laughing: That's a surefire way to NOT make friends. :laughing:

This float house didn't end up level after they moved all their stuff in. The company who built the float had some tricks up their sleeve though. They stuffed a bunch more styro under the low side using some tricky machinery and methods and now the house is nice and level.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

futz said:


> H
> 
> This float house didn't end up level after they moved all their stuff in. The company who built the float had some tricks up their sleeve though. They stuffed a bunch more styro under the low side using some tricky machinery and methods and now the house is nice and level.



Sounds like they used those 10 foot styro shims you see at the home depot.:laughing:


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't come a knocking if the house is rocking , instead of a water bed you got a water house nice.


----------

